# help me identify this hiawatha!



## lobsterboyx (Aug 4, 2009)

a friend picked up this hiawatha - with a little cleaning it was identified as a fleet wing. what year is it? are the rear rack stays correct? any info would be great.


----------



## Mybluevw (Aug 4, 2009)

Cool Bike, I think the headlight and maybe the rack are from a Roadmaster Luxury Liner. 
The bike looks like a CWC, I have the same basic bike badged as a Hawthorne.
It has the early version of the shockmaster springer so it is probably prewar or early postwar.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 5, 2009)

The bike was made by the Cleveland Welding Company. Fleetwing is one of the badges used by CWC. 

The bike is also similar to the deluxe models produced by CWC for Montgomery Ward (Hawthorne) and Western Autos (Western Flyer). It looks to be fairly complete and correct but it would have originally had a chain guard. The bike and all the parts are postwar, the frame was probably produced in 1948 or 1949. If you post or PM me the serial number I may be able to pin it down a bit further. 

The rack is a correct CWC rack including the legs. If it is original to the bike it may date the bike toward the end of the time period listed above. Matching paint under the over-paint may prove the bike to be all original or assembled from more than one original bike.


----------

